# Garmin Training Center - Map Question



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Folks,

Is there a way to somehow import maps like the ones in Ascent into Garmin Training Center? I've got good local topo, and I have the useless basemap, but that's it. The aerial photo maps in Ascent are just excellent.

I've thought about simply buying Ascent, but I prefer the simpler layout and user interface of the Garmin program. 

Thanks.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Look at www.gpsfiledepot.com for the tutorial about installing GTC and Mapsource so you can use other maps. There are many free maps there as well.


----------

